# microsoft IIS-Server



## Sibbe2k (19. August 2002)

kann er das gleiche wie der apache oder sollte ich auf meinem 2k server besser nen apachen installieren???


----------



## Christian Fein (19. August 2002)

Zum entwickeln reicht auch IIS 
mit PHP (geh ich mal davon aus)

Als Webserver allg. rate ich insgesammt zu der Verbindung Windows - PHP ab, ob nun mit Apache oder IIS.

Aber dennoch währe dann der Apache vorzuziehen da nicht ganz so löchrig das teil


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. August 2002)

Hallo,

ob IIS / Apache hängt eigentlich ganz davon ab, welche Scriptsprache du einsetzt. Wenn ASP oder WinCGI / Dll, dann Win + IIS bzw. Perl / PHP --> Linux + Apache.


----------



## Christian Fein (19. August 2002)

naja wenn er nur entwickeln will auf der maschiene kann er php auch über den iis laufen lassen.

zum privaten entwickeln tuts das schon


----------

